# Cat used as bait



## Equi (11 January 2016)

My friends cat was taken by the neighbours and put in a bag, taken up to a field and let out for his lurchers to get. The poor thing will have been torn apart by them after just giving birth to kittens, who have now died. 

I'm extremely sad and disgusted. They were bragging about this, which is how we found out. 

RIP beautiful girl, you did not deserve this.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 January 2016)

OMFG, people like that deserve to be tortured themselves.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 January 2016)

What scum let's hope something nasty happens to them poor little cat and kittens


----------



## mungasmum (12 January 2016)

RIP poor kitties. Your friend must be devastated. Sickening, mindless behaviour. Were they bragging online? Is there anyway they could be reported to police/RSPCA and have their dogs seized? I'm probably being naive but it would be helpful if people who could do something like that weren't allowed to keep any animal.


----------



## Equi (12 January 2016)

I don't know the details of how it was discovered.. Her boyfriend is going to be taking care of it. I don't want to know much more to be honest!


----------



## Leo Walker (12 January 2016)

Thats horrible! Working lurchers bring back anything they catch intact, and its the handlers job to dispatch them humanely. Unfortunately lurchers are slowly becoming the new staffie, ie. owned by morons who dont train or look after their dogs  However, if it makes you feel any better, my dog is working bred through and through and his instinct when he catches anything (in his case toys and balls!) is to give it the terrier head shake which snaps their neck. I know that good lurcher people work hard to get them to the "bring it back alive point". So hopefully that poor, poor cat was dispatched instantly. Small consolation, but hopefully some consolation.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 January 2016)

I should not have opened - damn I don't want to  know anymore but hope the boyfriend sorts this out.   Even though RSPCA are useless I would still report it to them and anyone else including police 


 Poor Kitties RIP. 

 Karma coming the way of the guilty parties.


----------



## Equi (12 January 2016)

We do not have the rspca here unfortunately.


----------

